# Foxfarm schedule



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Chart dosages given in tsp/wk but also states above "Feed 2x/week" (and doesn't make reference to dosage). 

Are the printed dosages the total dosage per week? Confusing.

http://i47.tinypic.com/muk668.jpg


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

The chart is written for feeding them 2 times a week at the listed doses, plain watering between. However I never saw that so have always fed the plants those basic doses on a daily basis.

Only part of that chart I never really paid attention to was the using Big Bloom for young plants.  My soil mix is plenty healthy for the plants so I thought the early BB dose was just a waste.  You use tons more of BB than any other fert they have and it gets expensive.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2012)

I utilize the lineup and go: water, then nuted water w/ molasses, then water, etc. etc. of course allowing dry out periods between.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 19, 2012)

I contacted Foxfarm and they helped explain the Chart to me. Their chart is really misleading. The tsp dosages are "per feeding" not "per week" even though the dosages are placed under the "Week" columns. (Yeah, who made that chart up? That's like a Dr. writing "3 Pills" under a column for "Week" then also telling you to take 2 doses per week (?#[email protected]). I wouldn't O.D. following those instructions...)

"The  dosages on the Feeding Schedule are teaspoons per gallon of water  per feeding.  Feed with every other watering, no more than 2 times per  week.  If you only water twice a week, it is perfectly acceptable to  only feed once per week."

"For  example, if you are in Week 3, and you water twice per week, one of  those waterings would  be with 6 teaspoons of Big Bloom, 3 teaspoons of Grow Big, and 0.5  teaspoons of Microbe Brew per gallon of water.  The other watering would  be with just straight water.  As another example, if you are in Week 3  and you water 4 times per week, your first and  third watering of the week would be with 6 teaspoons of Big Bloom, 3  teaspoons of Grow Big, and 0.5 teaspoons of Microbe Brew per gallon of  water.  Your second and fourth waterings of the week would be with just  straight water.  "


----------

